# Fire Marshal



## Traymilburn (Jun 18, 2011)

Please forgive me if this question(s) has already been asked a million times, I just couldn't seem to find it.

I have a serious question and I'm hoping someone can help me out. I was reading on another site that a person was having a home haunt and they were raising funds for a specific disease. In the meantime, the State Fire Marshall came to their home and inspected the site, made several "suggestions" in order for them to open.

My question.... (hang on, here it comes) Is this allowed, even though the event is on private property? I'm not saying having the fire marshal out to inspect your site isn't important! Gosh, safety is first and foremost on everyone's list. But I didn't think the State Fire Marshall had jurisdiction over private property, i.e., homeowner's garage. 

That raises another question, should I, as a homeowner holding an event, ask the fire marshal to come out to my site and inspect? We are open only one (1) day/night and then it's over. I want to do things the RIGHT way and I certainly don't want anyone hurt. I've even gone as far as bought a special event rider under my homeowners/umbrella to cover this event. 

Can anyone help me?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure about Kentucky, but in Kansas the state Fire Marshall has complete jurisdiction over private and public property. If he's made aware of a fire hazard on your property he has every right to cite you for it.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure private property is also under his jurisdiction, however, as I understand it once you start taking money, even for charity, you cross over into a "pro" haunt. But I'm not a lawyer nor do I play one on TV.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I think I would contact your insurance company again to see if that is needed at all. You did right by contacting them for additional insurance to cover your butt in case something happens to a visitor.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

They do have the right to inspect, levy penalties, and can outright shut you down. Here in NJ, once you put a roof/cover over your haunt, it becomes a temporary structure subject to building code laws. Year after year here I read of large tent haunts being closed. The haunt you're mentioning is inside a garage, they can even force you to put in fire sprinklers if they so desire.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Link to the Kentucky fire code: Click


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Look at it this way, by asking and, hopefully, getting approval by the Fire Marshal, you have both made sure your haunt is reasonably safe and you have an ally should anything go wrong. It would probably help you in court and or with your insurance company should anything happen.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

I think the distinction is not about private vs. public property nor about home vs. pro haunting but rather about wheather the event is private or public. If the event is open to the general public and not an invitation-only event, the fire marshall will usually have juristiction over your event. However, MOST of the time, fire marshalls will not cite home haunts for not following fire codes because MOST fire marshalls respect the holiday and are happy to see people doing a community event. However, it's usually best to play it safe and at least contact your local FD so you can be sure your event is fire-safe and free from the possibility of being shut down because of fire dangers.

Just my $0.02

-Collin


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

We have run a home haunt for over ten years.the last few years we did a charity haunt about four years ago one of my neighbors decided that they didn't like the 400 tots coming by each year. so he called the town. the fire marshal came out we talked he inspected it. since i had a tarp roof over the outside structure and not a wood roof like my neighbor said that i did. there wasn't much he could do. we inspected the haunt showed him we had back up lighting in case power went out those were just click lights from the dollar store and flash lights for the actors to help anyone in the haunt. we had fire extinguishers throughout the haunt in case something did happen 4 of them two in each structure. Had haunt rules posted no smoking is a big one no alcohol weapons that sort of thing. but they can shut you down if they wish. a friend in buffalo got shut down because of too many people. and complaints from the neighbors about the traffic. not being able to get emergency vehicles to the site if needed. So if i were you invite the fire marshal in and talk to him. let him know that safety is high on your list!!


----------

